# Wednesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*7:05 PM ET*
Angels (No TV) @ Tigers (FSN Detroit)
Diamondbacks (FSN Arizona) @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) & *ESPN2 Alternate*
Braves (FSN South) @ Giants (No TV) & *ESPN2(Blackout lift for Giants)*
Orioles (CSN MidAtlantic) @ Indians (FSN Ohio)
Athletics (FSN Bay Area) @ Red Sox (NESN)
Mariners (FSN Northwest) @ Blue Jays (Rogers Sports Net)
Devil Rays (FSN Florida) @ Yankees (YES)

*8:05 PM ET*
Reds (FSN Cincinnati) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin)
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Royals (No TV) 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Astros (FSN Southwest)
Rangers (FSN Southwest-Alternate) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago +)

*8:10 PM ET*
Cubs (FSN Chicago) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest)

*9:05 PM ET*
Marlins (No TV) @ Rockies (No TV)

*10:05 PM ET*
Expos (No TV) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4) & *ESPN2 Alternate*

*10:10 PM ET*
Mets (MSG) @ Dodgers (FSN West 2) & *ESPN2*


----------

